# Fractured Lunate bone (wrist) recovery time?



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Accident as per:

http://forums.mtbr.com/cyclocross/t...red-my-wrist-morning-900852.html#post11037268

Managed to partially dislocate my wrist and (confirmed after a CT scan today) fracture my Lunate bone. The doctor said that it is not a bad break/fracture and doesn't require surgery, but I have to wait 2 more days to find out my treatment options after he sends his specialist report to my local doctor (they apparently haven't head of email). The wrist is currently immobilised in a splint, while the doctor mentioned that I'll probably have to have it put in a cast tomorrow or the day after.

Just wondering if anyone else has suffered anything similar, and how long it took to heal? I'm going mad being off the bike after only a week, heaven knows what I'd be like if the recovery time is a few months+

In honesty, it doesn't hurt that much in general, more a dull ache all the time - the problems begin if I bend the wrist into certain positions... then all hell breaks loose in there.

Any info appreciated!


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Back from hospital - they called me in asap after seeing the scans. Now in a closed cast for 3 weeks. If this doesn't work or there are no signs of improvement, I will have to have surgery to have the bone pinned/reinforced. Fun.

Best case I am out for 10-12 weeks, worse case, 6 months+ if not more.

Turns out that a Lunate fracture is rare and accounts for only 1-3% of all cases of broken wrists. Also I learnt that the Lunate has 2 blood vessels supplying it blood, but in some people only one is present. If the bloody supply is interrupted (by trauma) it often leads to 'Kienbock's Disease' (specific to this bone), essentially super fast osteonecrosis! I guess I really can't screw around about taking my time to recover correctly from this! 

Oh well, better now than the summer.


----------

